#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [討論] 最喜歡的犬科??

## 奧羽的無名小兵

我最喜歡的話.....
好難選噢XDD
該選什麼好呢......?
狼很帥，狗很可愛，狐和豺也都喜歡>"<
選什麼好呢~~~~?

----------


## 快樂狼人

狼+1

之前看養育豺狼的影片~其實也滿可愛的...咬合力量超強~看著他為了找主人~把木門的木板一片一片咬下來...後來被阻止= ="

只是豺狼生性兇猛.....絕對不適合拿來養= ="

----------


## huxanya

狼+1

最喜歡狼了.
我認為狼很有個性,
很帥,
團體行動,
ㄧ夫一妻制.

----------


## tsuki.白

嗯...其實我想說...這樣的票選...尤其是發在這個討論區...
統計的結果應該都是選狼居多吧...(= =;;

包括我一隻XDD

狼是一種很有尊嚴和迅猛感的動物
惹獸喜歡的地方太多就不一一列舉了~~~~~(踹飛

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

狼+n

當然是喜歡狼........
狼身為最大的犬科.........
也是最強狀的....
而且.....而且..........
有種無法用言語表達的感覺.......

----------


## locklose

狼+1
有型.帥氣.有頭腦
光是這鐵三角就打死全部
=ˇ=胡狼超棒滴

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

狼+1
狼是超級帥~其他還好~不過如果要選狼犬~那要怎麼辦><"

----------


## 奧羽的無名小兵

XDDDD~
最後還是投狼XDDD
狼超帥的，野性也足夠!!
犬就有點親近人了=   =

一夫一妻制我也很欣賞這點=ˇ=

其他的是不是一夫一妻我就不清楚了~
希望有人能解答一下~
=ˇ=

----------


## 月銀白狼

第一當然是狼啦
其次  狐狸也不錯
再來是犬
至於豺嘛
不知ㄝ

----------


## 鵺影

當然是狼囉~

但是因為平常很難接觸到狼的緣故，
所以寄情於狗狗...XD

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

狼+1  


狼超帥，又有個性! 一生只有一個伴侶
又聰明， 所以狼+1

----------


## zzz8519

基於這裡是　狼群集會岩　所以當然選狼摟
不然選什麼
沒有啦　其實我本來就是比較喜歡狼嘛

----------


## 狼佐

沒有狼就沒有其餘的犬科動物XD
狼+1

----------


## 信犬

個人是選狼阿～我喜歡狼！
---------發洩區---------
大家都說我是狗
犬並不一定代表狗好嗎？
我又不能叫信狼（有夠不吉利）
再次聲明一遍，我是狼ˋˊ~
---------------------------
個人喜歡狼以下幾點:
1.帥氣 威俊 魄力......(簡稱"帥")
2.專情程度，一生只愛一隻配偶狼，是人類值得學習的。
3.神秘感
大概這三點吧！雖然只有三點（別想歪），但這就已經足夠讓我喜歡上狼這個族群了！

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

當然是狼阿

狼的帥氣

狼的美麗(疑?)

狼的野性

狼的驕傲

狼的團結性

說不完阿...

----------


## 許狼中將

當然選狼啦！
我最喜歡狼了！
狼！不論那一方面我都覺得很棒！

----------


## 八神菲特

當然是狼啊!還用問嗎？
看完狼雨之後就更愛狼了
狼族萬歲!

----------


## 小步

因為我是狼ˇ

其實狼跟犬都有再考慮，最後還是自己的種族啦XD

----------


## 迷龍

阿...狼跟狐都很想選說.......

因為我是狐和狼合體！

可是還是喜歡狼多一點點，所以選狼了  :lupe_thpt:

----------


## 獄-闇銀

狼!!狐也不錯啦...

但喜歡的第一順位是狼...

就選狼了...

----------


## 古夜小狼

其實都很喜歡~~
不過還是投給狐了~因爲狐選的獸不多嘛~（拖埋

----------


## 幻影紅虎

這麼多人選擇當狼
狼的團結性,服從性,還有耐積性
ㄧ天跑了幾百公里都沒問題
很考驗長跑耐力
我想當狼嗎?
俺的體力不夠
還是乖乖的當我的小老虎吧!

----------


## 阿翔

狼+1
翔是黑色的野狼，
喜歡狼自然是對的了。
試想想，
如果一開始就沒有狼，
那麼狗是從那裡來的？
就是白痴也知道：
狗狗是由狼變成的呀！
因此我們一定要好好的感謝狼喔~

----------


## 卡庫爾

選擇“狐”。
不知道爲什麽，就是覺得狐狸長得很可愛吧。
也很機敏的樣子。

並且還有毛茸茸的尾巴大好……

----------

